# The Sprinter



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For those who don't know, The Sprinter is developed by Mercedes and is used either as a van, ambulance, patrol vehicle, etc. In the US, is was adapted by Dodge.

*The Sprinter*

HK uses The Mercedes Sprinter for it's police and ambulance



















A Mercedes Sprinter used by DHL as a delivery van in Germany










London and Sao Paulo use Mercedes Sprinters for ambulance

London









Sao Paulo









The UPS in NY use a Dodge Sprinter









Coach USA use a Dodge Sprinter for a mini bus









Howard news van in NY (Dodge Sprinter)









US President George W. Bush inspect a Hybrid style Dodge Sprinter used by FedEx


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Does Dodge belong to Mercedes Benz? Or why do they build sprinters?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

goschio said:


> Does Dodge belong to Mercedes Benz? Or why do they build sprinters?


Dodge is part of Chrysler, which merged with Daimler-Benz (the parent of Mercedes-Benz) in 1998 to form DaimlerChrysler. In August 2007, Chrysler was spun off as a separate company, owned 20.1% by Cerberus Capital Management with Daimler retaining a share of 19.9%.

Wikipedia has a rather uneven article about the Sprinter which is mostly about the minutiae of the US versions.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

It's not exactly true that the Sprinter was developed by Mercedes alone, its a co-developement of Mercedes and Volkswagen. Therefore, it also exists a VW version called "LT" (first generation) and "Crafter" (second generation). They are produced by Daimler AG in Ludwigsfelde and Düsseldorf, Germany.

VW LT









VW Crafter


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The new version of the Mercedes Sprinter. Some snapshots and advertisements. Pictures not by me























































Pimped Sprinter by Brabus













































Chuckholes? The sprinting van handles everything 









Even fightlambs!


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

Fire Dep.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I didn't realized that Volkwagen partly developed the Sprinter. The Sprinters that I see in HK are Mercedes. I also saw some Mercedes Sprinters in The US other than the Dodge versions. They make perfect service vans compared to The Hi-Ace or the Ford ones.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

WANCH said:


> I didn't realized that Volkwagen partly developed the Sprinter. The Sprinters that I see in HK are Mercedes. I also saw some Mercedes Sprinters in The US other than the Dodge versions. They make perfect service vans compared to The Hi-Ace or the Ford ones.


As far as I know, the Dodge and Freightliner versions are sold only in the US. Mercedes-Benz doesn't sell the Sprinter or any other commercial vehicles in North America.

There are companies in the US which sell sets of badges and radiator grilles for people who want their Sprinters to look like 'real' Mercedes ones.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Why can't they design some good looking vans?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> Why can't they design some good looking vans?


The Sprinter is one of the best designed vans to come out of Europe. Other than commercial use such as trade/delivery, it makes a perfect service vehicle for police/fire/ambulance.

Other good service vans would be

*Toyota Hi-Ace*, used in most Asian cities









*Ford Econoline*, used in North America


----------

